# R5 and R6 120FPS compared



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 28, 2021)

I was curious if the R5's 4K 120FPS was noticeably better than the 1080 120FPS on the R6 so I did a quick test using my R70-200 a small car and a cheap display spinner.

I also talk about my VERY simple workflow for creating stock footage in Premiere Pro.


----------

